# Carbs that taste good cold?



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Preferably something that doesn't have a long list of added ingredients!


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

pasta


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bread. Cereal. Wraps. Doughnuts (fresh ones).


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Bread. Cereal. Wraps. Doughnuts (fresh ones).


Bread has way too many added ingredients in it and I don't have the time to make my own...


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Dominos pizza. Nom nom nom!!


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

^^^animal ha ha


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Cous cous? Rice salad?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Bananas


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Katy said:


> Cous cous? Rice salad?


I struggle to get couscous to taste nice warm! Always ends up too mushy


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

rice pudding mmm


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Bread has way too many added ingredients in it and I don't have the time to make my own...


Lol. You walkig around with a facemask on too. What wrong with a few added ingreds?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Robbie said:


> I struggle to get couscous to taste nice warm! Always ends up too mushy


You can buy prepacked cous cous that has all sorts of herbs and flavouring. All you need to do it add water. I've never had an issue with those.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

X2 with pasta


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Pasta, potatoes with skins and a **** load of mayo (aslong as they dont end up going weird and make a **** texture), bread (get wholegrain with seeds, stop being a sally about ingredients), fruits, digestive biscuits


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

sweet potato made the nite before!!

Eat tha b!itch the next day cold with tuna if im stuck at work


----------



## Keeks (Oct 22, 2010)

Cold protein porridge, absolutely amazing! Make it like you usually would, set aside for a few hours and it sets and tastes like a pudding, awesome, esecially vanilla flavoured.


----------



## dbaird (Sep 2, 2012)

I can't think of many carbs that don't taste nice cold. Potato maybe depending on how its cooked.


----------



## exvigourbeast (Dec 4, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> Bananas


Was going to take the p1ss about the bodybuilder obsession with bananas but googled it and saw this :

Table: Nutritional Information for

1 Med Banana (150g) Calories (kcal) 142.5

Protein (g) 1.8

Carbohydrate (g) 34.8

Fat (g) 0.5

Fibre (g) 1.7

I thought the values for carbs would be less than half that ! (No wonder Im a fat cnut)


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Make your own potato salad, some mayo, Dijon mustard, honey, onion. Will keep for a good few days in the fridge.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

Tuna mayo pasta with black cracked pepper.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

This week I've been mainly eating...,

Wholemeal pasta with tomato chilili sauce, couscous with peppers or brown rice. All cold and all very tasty.


----------



## dan_mk (Feb 16, 2012)

Cous cous, Bulgur wheat, wholewheat pasta/bread/rice, I particularly like wholewheat basmati rice.


----------

